# Cable Spools



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

I have two spools that were used to hold heavy duty chain. One is bigger than the other so the goats have to get up on the little one to be able to get on the bigger one. 

My two wethers love to get up on the spools and play king of the hill. 

Great way to keep them in shape for pulling carts or packing.


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

We have 6 spools that our neighbor gave us from the telephone company. My 2 goats love laying on them soaking in the sun, jumping on/over them and pushing them around
Cindy
Fallon, Nevada


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Just a reminder for anyone using cable spools for goat toys. Make sure to screw a small wood cover over the center hole to avoid any broken legs.


----------

